# Finally got my glock20!



## BooneDavis (Mar 1, 2014)

Brand new g20 gen4 with coyote tan dura coat. Also bought glocks 6in barrel! I love it cant wait to tote it in the woods


----------



## BooneDavis (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh crap how do I post the pictures?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 1, 2014)

BooneDavis said:


> Oh crap how do I post the pictures?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732646


----------



## BooneDavis (Mar 1, 2014)

*got it*

Got it


----------



## Boar Hunter (Mar 2, 2014)

That's a fine piece!  You'll love it.  I've had a G20 for many years.


----------



## jimboknows (Sep 10, 2014)

welcome to the G20 world...it is my favorite...I don't care if it is "ugly".
The full frame fits my hand perfectly.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Sep 10, 2014)

Love mine, G20sf gen 3 with green night and day sights.
They are easy on the old eyes.


----------



## Glock20SF (Sep 15, 2014)

Glock 20SF is my usual flavor for woods bumming.  Haven't got the night sights installed yet but definitely needed for hunting and self defense use.  Old eye syndrome here too.
The "g20 gen4 coyote tan dura coat" is eye catching, nice setup!
Not to hijack the thread but the Glock 41 with 5.31(135mm) and Hornady 45 Auto+P 220 gr FlexLock® Critical DUTY® at 975 fps would be my second choice after the 10mm Auto.


----------

